# PSE Bottom cam lean fix



## donbr (Dec 20, 2010)

Have a 2009 pse dream season GX.Bottom cam leans at full draw.How do you fix this?Can't really see any spacers on the shaft just plastic bushings between the bearings and inside limbs.Also the ends of the limbs look twisted at the tips where the shaft goes through.Is this normal.The top limb tips are not twisted like this.

Thanks


----------



## vandollr (Mar 15, 2004)

You want to reposition the bushings to eliminate the lean. In short move your cam away from the weaker limb, this will take 90% of the lean out. I actually customize plastic bushings with a flat file to remove all the lean.


----------

